# German He 162 pilot talk



## davparlr (Feb 20, 2015)

First half is interesting with talk on German aviation in '44, '45.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmJqjx9VVKM_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2015)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2015)

Interesting video. A few errors in memory, understandably, with misidentification of the FW190D, mention of the "Ta151", and description of the now debunked flight of a Ju390 over New York.


----------

